
Ask HN: Who's hiring? - MattF
I know it's only been 17 days since the last one (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1215633) but the company I work for is awesome and has an opening, and it seemed pointless to post it to a dead discussion.
======
ecaron
This kind of thread is exactly why I work at <http://linkup.com/> \- which is
a job search engine that works by only including jobs found on company
websites. Let me give a quick example of what that means:

Twitter has 34 job openings (<http://twitter.com/positions.html>). They, being
Twitter, don't have a hard time finding people so their jobs aren't on
CareerBuilder/Monster
([http://jobsearch.monster.com/Search.aspx?brd=1&cn=Twitte...](http://jobsearch.monster.com/Search.aspx?brd=1&cn=Twitter&cy=us&lid=316&re=502)).
The other job aggregators, like Indeed or SimplyHired, only have the jobs that
have been copied onto other sites (<http://www.indeed.com/jobs?as_cmp=Twitter>
\- note the links don't actually go to the company website). We (LinkUp) have
all their jobs - <http://www.linkup.com/results.php#c=Twitter>. Another HN-
worthy list is <http://www.linkup.com/lists/Y_Combinator_Startups>, but you'll
have to guess what the link is...

The technology behind LinkUp takes a lot more work than your standard scrape
because many companies make it difficult to get to a reusable link to an
individual job, and there's no unified format to tell title from description
from location. And right now we only have a hair over 20,000 companies, so I
don't tell anyone that we're the only site a jobseeker should use - just the
first;-)

~~~
dmnd
That's a great idea. Here's a suggestion for an extra feature: let me group
search results by company. Then I can quickly get an idea for who's hiring
without paging though hundreds of results.

~~~
ecaron
That idea is actually implemented - unfortunately you need to login to see it.
Once you login (which supports OAuth & OpenID), under settings you can turn on
the "Group By Company" feature.

Yes, it isn't intuitive. We're overhauling the search results and in the next
release, slated for mid-June, these kinds of things won't be so buried.

~~~
jraines
Just a suggestion, but IMO making the user confirm navigation when leaving a
page is very annoying.

------
donohoe
The New York Times

Location: New York, NY

My company is looking for a ton of developers (at least 9) in various levels
of experience and departments:

* Senior Software Engineer x2

* Software Engineer x3 (1 in Mobile Applications)

* Creative Technologist

* Web Developer, Senior Web Developer, Web Designer/Developer

Full list with links to detail descriptions:
<http://www.nytimes.com/features/openings/index.html>

I'm sure here will be some fun comments about print media dying and the pay-
wall etc. but this is platform and web focused. We build a lot of cool fun
stuff from our own API's, standalone web apps, social platforms, open source
apps, standards, and a lot more mobile stuff on the way too. I've been there
many years (web developer) and its a great place to work with many smart
people…

Some URLs of note (the fun stuff IMHO):

Open Blog: <http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/>

NYT APIs: <http://developer.nytimes.com/>

Times Wire: <http://www.nytimes.com/timeswire/index.html> (completely
developer driven)

Times Skimmer: <http://www.nytimes.com/timesskimmer/> (completely developer
driven)

Times People:
[http://timespeople.nytimes.com/view/user/37963625/activities...](http://timespeople.nytimes.com/view/user/37963625/activities.html)

Here is a horribly titled NY Mag article on some of the developers in the
Newsroom: <http://nymag.com/news/features/all-new/53344/>

Happy to answer questions and update this as I check back but otherwise follow
that first link up top.

~~~
chrischen
The links on <http://www.nytimes.com/features/openings/index.html> don't seem
to be working for me.

Could you describe what a creative technologist is? And do you consider
candidates who don't have degrees (yet)?

------
vitovito
BioWare, Austin, TX. We make video games you might have played (Mass Effect?
Dragon Age?) and the Austin office is working on the Star Wars: The Old
Republic MMO. The web team has 2-3 contractor openings for web developers
(senior PHP [Drupal] and just HTML/CSS/JS) and graphic designers to help us
build out all the game-web integration.

Edit: the job listings aren't live yet, so you can email me at vito underscore
biowarejobs at perilith dot com if you're interested. (I'm the interaction
designer for the new features.)

~~~
ismarc
I've strongly considered dropping an application at Bioware for a while now
(been doing the business world development for a while, looking to move to
games). Any idea on server side developer positions or "I have development
experience but not game development experience" client positions (C, C++,
.NET, Java aren't an issue)?

On another note, how are they on the game release crunch? Normal 1-2 month
crunch if behind schedule and normal otherwise, or is it a constant state of
emergency that ramps up to a worse emergency?

~~~
vitovito
I think there's at least one server-side (senior Java) position open on the
systems integration side:
[https://jobs.ea.com/jobs/jobposting.aspx?refresh=1&posti...](https://jobs.ea.com/jobs/jobposting.aspx?refresh=1&postid=a0z50000000IaNl)
(warning, will try to resize your browser window).

I think knowing your stuff is more important than how you know it, but game
servers are essentially soft real-time, maintaining thousands of connections
and arbitrating 3D movement and actions and physics with predictions to
compensate for network lag for all of them, and if all you know is stateless
HTTP, that's not going to cut it. Video games have been dealing with the C10k
problem for a lot longer than web developers.

In addition, if you're only slightly better than someone who plays games or
has game industry experience, I think they'll get the job over you, no
question. I'm not much of a gamer, and there just isn't anything else some
people here talk about, so I miss out on a lot of water cooler talk.

I don't know how the other offices do it, but the Austin office does SCRUM,
and there's always some team that's crunching during any given milestone (this
time it's us). Since we're making an MMO, our release date doesn't mean we
stop working or making content, but the office is mostly cleared out by 7pm or
so, most nights.

------
sshumaker
Los Angeles (Hollywood) - CA Well-funded stealth startup building software for
the music biz. Networked OSX app with web backend (Rails + MongoDB, plus
NodeJS / Redis / etc). Eventual growth to other platforms (PC/iPhone/iPad).
Tiny team of 3 very kick-ass developers (our last startup got acquired for
20+mm, before that all of us were leads in the video game space), working with
extremely well-connected founder in the music industry.

We're looking for a fourth to focus on tons of backend stuff. We just started
about 8 weeks ago and plan to launch the beta in another 10-12 weeks - so
there's a lot to do and a lot of opportunities. We're well-funded, so we can
afford someone world-class. Shoot me an email at my HN username @ gmail.com

~~~
sshumaker
Downvoter(s): Please help me improve the quality of this post. What other
information would you like to see?

~~~
gcb
ppl around here don't like well funded start ups :)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't have personal experience of it, but I believe BitTorrent is hiring.

ADDED IN EDIT:

OK, in response to getting downmodded I went to find where I saw it, and
here's the reference:

<http://www.bittorrent.com/company/jobs>

So what's with the down-mods? Do you hate BitTorrent? Do you want me to do
your work for you? I gave information that was asked for, and stated my lack
of connection with the company, what more do you want?

~~~
ecaron
I don't think you were down-modded because of hating BitTorrent, just your
original comment could've used more... attention. Links & facts are great -
vague statements aren't all that interested on HN and tend to be deloved.

But you're right that they're hiring - they've got 8 job openings and anyone
interested can follow a RSS feed of their openings at
<http://bit.ly/torrentjobs>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting the different characteristics in different communities. I've just
spent three weeks with people who love solving puzzles, working out stuff, and
don't like to be given answers. I guess that attitude has stuck, and I'd
forgotten that here on HN people like comments to have all the information.

~~~
alanthonyc
Which community would that be, if you don't mind divulging? ...umm, ignoring
the irony of me asking you for more information...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Magic, Puzzles and Recreational Math. Specifically, the Gathering 4 Gardner.

------
ghotli
Location: Memphis, TN

At American Roamer we're looking to find software developers that can take on
big scalability infrastructure problems, do big data analysis with solr/lucene
and hadoop, and javascript/front end developers.

We collect and sell information on the wireless industry. Among other things
in this position you'd be building/supporting a "google maps clone" for
displaying coverage data.

Small company, great team.

Send resumes and questions to jims at americanroamer dot com.

~~~
dpritchett
This is my first sighting of another Memphian here on HN! Thanks for sharing
the lead, I'll pass it on to my dev friends.

------
johns
Twilio (cloud telephony, San Francisco - SOMA) is hiring a couple engineers, a
head of biz dev, an evangelist (that's what I just started doing a week ago)
and a product manager: <http://www.twilio.com/company/jobs>

~~~
minddog
This is an insanely cool company to work for. Check out their hackathons on
the weekends if you're just curious.

 _Note_ I work here too :)

~~~
johns
Yes, if you wanted to, you could stop by your offices today or tomorrow and
meet the team or just hack on Twilio and Boxee <http://twilio-boxee-
hackathon.eventbrite.com/>

------
quickpost
Make sure to put your City and State in your job post - to make this thread
more searchable.

------
ccollins
<http://www.airbnb.com/jobs> (We have 9 job openings. Front-end/Back-end devs
in particular!)

~~~
raphaelb
Are you hiring only local people or are you accepting remote applicants as
well?

~~~
ccollins
The engineering positions are definitely in house at Airbnb HQ in San
Francisco. However, we accept (and encourage) applicants who are willing to
relocate to SF.

------
nathanh
A number of companies will be interviewing in New York City on 4/27 at
Hirelite: Speed Dating for the Hiring Process.

Here's the current list of companies:

\- ACL Systems - Software Developer

\- IndustryNext - Software Engineer & ActionScript Developer

\- Fantasy Interactive Inc - Senior Java Software Engineer-NYC

\- LearnBat.com - Seeking talented developers on iPad, Flash, and LAMP

\- Yodle - Software Engineer

\- knowmore - R&D Hacker

\- National Event Company - Senior Ruby Programmer

\- TradeCard - Java Developer

\- Arc90 - Web Application Developers, Designers, Engineers, and Sysadmins

See <http://hirelite.com/companies> for complete job descriptions.

Edit: formatting

------
justin_vanw
We are an amazing startup located in the heart of Silicon Valley. We're
looking for great engineers!

\-- Some of our Key Benefits --

    
    
      - Full Health coverage (and vision and dental)
      - Stock Options (if you ask any of us, milo options are as good as gold)
      - Lunch (and if you stay late, dinner) is provided 
      - Stocked fridge and snack cupboard 
      - In Palo Alto, an bike friendly city with a Mediterranean like climate 
      - Right next to the CalTrain stop
      - Hard work and accomplishments are noticed, recognized and rewarded
    

<http://milo.com>

<http://milo.com/about-us>

<http://nyti.ms/073VfE9>

<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/milo>

<http://tcrn.ch/bJvOdU>

We would especially like to talk with Pythonistas of all stripes, experienced
web engineers and designers, and engineers with experience in machine learning
and search. We also currently have an Ops position we are trying to fill.

You can submit inquiries and solutions to our engineering challenge to
jobs@milo.com, or if you would like you can contact me directly at
justin@milo.com.

<http://milo.com/jobs>

------
MattF
Location: State College, PA, USA

Videon Central is looking to hire a software engineer:

<http://www.videon-central.com/careers/openings/98>

Primarily C/C++ on bleeding-edge silicon, fantastic people and work
environment, and great management.

Joel Test score: 12/12

State College is located right in the middle of Pennsylvania and is the home
of Penn State University. It's not bad for a college town, has great MTB
trails everywhere and is not far from Philly or NYC.

~~~
tjarratt
The copy for this position on the careers page incorrectly refers to C/C++ as
C/C. Interesting though.

~~~
MattF
Thanks, I'll try to get that fixed on Monday.

------
rgrove
Yahoo! Search is hiring frontend engineers:
[http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2010/04/05/work-with-yui-3-on-
th...](http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2010/04/05/work-with-yui-3-on-the-yahoo-
search-engineering-team/)

------
mbrubeck
Mozilla is hiring for all sorts of different positions. Our headquarters is in
Mountain View, CA, but we have people all over the world:
<http://www.mozilla.com/careers>

~~~
rdoherty
Direct link to job listings for Mozilla:
<http://www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Jobs.aspx?c=qpX9Vfwa>

Hiring C++, JS, Python, PHP, Marketing, Stats, Finance, QA, IT, Product
Management and more.

Come help make the Internet a better place!

------
gduffy
Dropcam, <http://www.dropcam.com/> in San Francisco.

You can just email me directly - greg@dropcam.com. We code for the cameras and
the server-side, mostly Python/C -- and there are many terabytes of data to
work with. We also have an iPhone app and will possibly support more mobile
platforms in the future.

We're looking for generalist engineers who know C like the back of their hand
but prefer to code in a higher level language like Python 90% of the time. You
should also have experience with IP/networking or a voracious enough learning
appetite to get it fast: we work with protocols a lot, and not just HTTP.
Linux knowledge will come in handy too ... understanding file systems, system
calls, toolchains, etc a plus.

We've been too busy to write up a fancy jobs page, but there are ample sodas,
salary, and equity :)

~~~
sown
Christ, what a brilliant startup idea. I think this is the sort of thing
people are looking for in terms of home surveillance -- simplicity, cost,
access. Neat!

~~~
gduffy
Thanks! You definitely nailed it ... I think we spend 80% of our eng. time on
those three things.

------
ciscoriordan
Panjiva (<http://www.panjiva.com>), a Boston/NYC startup is hiring summer
interns and full-time hackers. They use Ruby on Rails and have a global supply
chain service. Looking for web app and information retrieval engineers.

------
agosnell
Wufoo is hiring someone for customer support. We're in Tampa, FL but we are
accepting remote applicants.

More info here: [http://wufoo.com/2010/04/07/wufoo-is-hiring-a-customer-
suppo...](http://wufoo.com/2010/04/07/wufoo-is-hiring-a-customer-support-
specialist/)

------
luckyland
Company: CBS Interactive

Location: San Francisco (SoMa)

Properties: Gamespot, Gamefaqs, Metacritic

Position: Operations Engineer

Experience: Unix, Scripting, Apache + mod_rewrite, Memcached, MySQL, Redis,
Sphinx, Solr, CDNs, Monitoring, RPM, JIRA

Responsibilities: Own it all, keep it running, make it run better, work with
developers on a daily basis.

Contact: gml-ops@cnet.com

------
ccheever
Quora is hiring programmers and designers. Located in Palo Alto.
<http://www.quora.com/jobs>

We're building a really high quality question and answer site designed to be
continually improving.

The team is 4 people right now but are growing to 7 by the end of April. We
recently raised a Series A from Benchmark.

One of the interesting things we've built is a system for automatically
keeping webpages up to date (views are always in sync with the model) without
writing any special application code to do that.

You can try out our beta by signing up at <http://www.quora.com/hackernews>

------
timtrueman
Fluther is now hiring a software engineer and an operations engineer:
<http://fluther.theresumator.com/apply/>

We'll give a free iPad to anyone who refers someone to us that we hire.

------
iseff
AppStoreHQ (<http://www.appstorehq.com>), a mobile app search and discovery
site, are hiring a developer in Seattle, WA.

We're seed funded ($150K from Founder's Co-op) and approaching cash-flow
breakeven.

Happy to discuss further with anyone interested, or read more here:
[http://blog.appstorehq.com/post/482789903/appstorehq-is-
look...](http://blog.appstorehq.com/post/482789903/appstorehq-is-looking-for-
one-developer-entrepreneur)

------
gsaines
Skritter is hiring paid summer programmers. We create a web-based tool to help
students of Chinese and Japanese better learn and remember their characters.
We're based near Cleveland Ohio and we're hunting for motivated, smart
applicants, preferably with experience with python, actionscript, or django.
I'm the CEO of the company and you can get in touch with me either via the
site (skritter.com/contact) or my HN profile contact info.

------
trefn
Mixpanel (<http://mixpanel.com>) is a YC & angel funded web analytics startup
based in Mountain View, CA.

We build analytics for startups, and we're looking for employee number 1. If
you're a great engineer and you want to work with tech like python, git,
memcached, nginx, thrift, erlang, nosql, etc - please get in touch.

jobs@mixpanel.com <http://mixpanel.com/jobs>

------
danmcc
<http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml> We heart Perl developers.

------
Cmccann7
We here at [Startup Digest] just launched a job posting board specifically for
startups. Check it out here <http://thestartupdigest.com/2010/04/07/work-with-
startups/> each post goes out to our 30,000+ founders around the world.

We just recently launched it so would love feedback on it!

------
lsb
TripAdvisor (<http://www.tripadvisor.com>) is currently looking for smart
folks who like working on social and mobile apps that leverage terabytes of
data with billions of social data points. I'm really enjoying it so far, hit
me up if you have any questions: lbutterman@tripadvisor.com

------
sunir
FreshBooks in Toronto is looking for front-end developers, application
developers, and Open Web developers to help us build out our API and continue
to lead The Small Business Web (<http://www.thesmallbusinessweb.com>); and we
are looking for a developer community leader (that last job isn't posted, but
it's true). <http://careers.freshbooks.com>

And by "FreshBooks," I literally mean me, as I am the head of integrations and
it's my team to build out if you want to ask me questions.

Sunir, Chief Handshaker, FreshBooks (sunir splat freshbooks.com)

P.S. Note that I did not mention specific languages or stacks. You should
understand why that doesn't matter so much when we're looking for good
developers.

~~~
mrfish
Hey Sunir, What about remote Vancouverites?

~~~
sunir
At this time, we ask all our coworkers to be located in our lovely offices so
we can drink beer with them and challenge them to foosball. (And also everyone
here does customer support, which is only possible on premise.)

But, I ask you, have you ever wanted to move to Toronto? The hockey is worse,
but the basketball is still happening, and our soccer team is good.

------
mark_story
Freshbooks is hiring too, we have a pile of positions open for everything from
developers to support people. So if you are in Toronto, ontario and need work
check it out. <http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/>

------
josephruscio
Librato is looking for a lead designer to own UI/UX on
<http://silverline.librato.com>

Brick/Mortar office is in Santa Clara, CA, but we offer part-time
telecommuting e.g. I work from home in San Francisco 3 days a week.

------
chiquita
Anyone hiring in Europe or remote?

~~~
kikibobo69
TomTom is hiring in Amsterdam.

~~~
Dav3xor
Contact info? I've been working in embedded mapping software for years, and
Amsterdam sounds like fun.

------
lepht
Dealer.com is hiring. It's a great place to work for a developer, although
there's openings in many positions. On-site gym and organic cafe

Check us out: <http://www.dealer.com/careers>

~~~
ohashi
Burlington is an awesome city too :) I did once try and contact you guys about
an internship position but never got even the time of day back :(

------
crad
We're always looking for awesome developers at myYearbook.com.

Here's a job posting:
[http://www.ventureloop.com/firstround/jobdetail.php?jobid=33...](http://www.ventureloop.com/firstround/jobdetail.php?jobid=33695)

------
mutande
Turbulenz is hiring - <http://www.turbulenz.com/>. They're based in Guildford
in the UK and looking for a range of engineers to work on their browser based
game engine.

------
stuhood
Rackspace is hiring distributed systems devs in Austin:
[https://rackspace.hua.hrsmart.com/ats/js_job_details.php?req...](https://rackspace.hua.hrsmart.com/ats/js_job_details.php?reqid=3946)

------
dmarques1
Gemvara is hiring (Lexington, MA)-
<http://www.gemvara.com/Careers/pages/v/about/careers/>

\- CAD Modeler

\- Front-End Developer

\- Senior Java Developer

\- Procurement Manager - Colored Stones

\- Web 2.0 E-Commerce Developer

\- Personal Shopper

------
sync
DigitalAdvisor (Cambridge, MA) is looking to hire an awesome Rails developer:
<http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/eng/1681173589.html>

------
jnoller
Nasuni is hiring (Natick, MA): <http://www.nasuni.com/sub/jobs/> \- Sales,
Community Manager, Web marketing manager.

------
jonathanmarcus
We are always looking for US-based Django and Javascript developers at
<http://hiidef.com> \- which is a web services incubator.

Hii Def owns and operates <http://flavors.me> \- <http://goodsie.com> and
<http://superkix.com>

Please send resume and code samples to: jonathan@hiidef.com

------
tocomment
Anyone hiring in DC or Maryland?

~~~
tocomment
People asked this same thing for other cities and didn't get downvoted. What
gives?

------
kola
<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/web/1639734503.html>

Position: Senior Web Developer

Location: Palo Alto, CA

------
emilyboyd
We have several positions available at Remember The Milk (we're based in
Sydney, Australia, but you can work from anywhere):

    
    
      - Software Engineer (Server-side)
      - Software Engineer (Scala)
      - Software Engineer (Windows)
      - UI/Interaction Designer
    

For full details see: <http://www.rememberthemilk.com/about/jobs.rtm>

------
Raphomet
We're hiring web developers at Context Optional, in San Francisco. We make web
applications on social platforms. We use Rails, but we're open to a range of
backgrounds and experience - we've even got a summer internship position open!
<http://www.contextoptional.com/>

Write me for more information: rleeATcontextoptional.com

------
burnout1540
TripIt is hiring. Located in the Mission in San Francisco.

<http://tripit.jobscore.com/list>

------
carterac
Art.sy is looking for a Lead Front-End Engineer in NYC: <http://bit.ly/bHo0rW>

------
bkrausz
TripAdvisor is looking for awesome people in the Boston area for both full-
time and internships.

My team is PHP, the rest of the company is Java. Standard valley-style perks
(free lunch 3 days a week, snacks/drinks, shiny hardware, etc) and a
challenging work environment full of smart people.

Feel free to email bkrausz _AT_ tripadvisor for more info or with a resume.

~~~
sanj
Brian forgot to mention that we're crazy-ass profitable.

Find the filings for proof.

------
jeffbarr
Amazon's AWS team is hiring for development positions in Seattle, Japan, and
Northern Virginia. See <http://aws.amazon.com/jobs> and
<http://d2wtekeazriu0r.cloudfront.net/index.html> for more info.

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu is hiring Rails engineers <http://academia.edu/jobs>

------
hendler
Somerville Massachusetts

My company, BetterLesson has two open positions.

\- <http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/sof/1679680393.html> \-
<http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/eng/1679671213.html>

------
bkudria
Younoodle is hiring: <http://younoodle.com/static/jobs> . The company and
people are awesome, we're doing some cool stuff (we're like an iceberg - our
front page is only 10% of what we do) and the perks are awesome.

------
kingkilr
SimpleGeo is looking for a Designer and an Application Engineer:
[http://blog.simplegeo.com/post/506890585/hiring-a-
designer-a...](http://blog.simplegeo.com/post/506890585/hiring-a-designer-and-
front-end-engineer) (I don't work for them)

------
kamme
Emakina in Brussels, Belgium is also having various jobopenings:
<http://emakina.com/company/career.cfm>

They include flash, php, designers, PM's, ... You can mention them k ausloos
send you.

------
r11t
Is anyone hiring in Dallas, TX?

------
jessepickard
DreamIt startup MindSnacks is hiring iPhone developers
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1253481>

------
thinkcomp
Think, in Palo Alto

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs/index.html>

JavaScript and iPhone experts especially!

------
dmn001
Anyone hiring in UK?

~~~
neiljohnson
MX Telecom are looking for devs in London. Mobile messaging and applications
for folk like 118118/KGB_ BBC and Twitter

<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev>

------
bkbleikamp
Yelp is hiring, <http://yelp.com/jobs/>

------
arjunb
we're looking for hackers that like to move fast:
[http://www.facebook.com/careers/department.php?dept=engineer...](http://www.facebook.com/careers/department.php?dept=engineering)

------
codebaobab
Anyone hiring in Denver? Or willing to hire a remote hacker?

------
talbina
Any non-technical positions?

business development/seo/product etc.

~~~
mojuba
Where exactly? Looking for a bright business person in Dublin, Ireland.

~~~
talbina
I'm in the US now, going to Canada in a month, but likely to come back to US.

------
peregrine
Anyone looking in the Milwaukee area?

------
Element_
Anyone hiring in Canada ?

------
c00p3r
Any remote jobs for an immigrant from the collapsed and decaying empire of
evil? =) (a wandering around person - today I'm in Kathmandu, Nepal)

~~~
petervandijck
Are you saying you're from the US?

